

Does Capital Efficiency Matter?  - rantfoil
http://david.weebly.com/1/post/2009/02/does-capital-efficiency-matter.html

======
astrec
_Why did SynthaSite need to raise $25M to get to a similar point Weebly has
with $650k?_

The TC article offers up one clue; SynthaSite intend to innovate by
acquisition. If that is the case, the funding is probably well timed given
current low multiples.

